# After TT, when the RAI will be done



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

How long after TT its the RAI? My surgery was on 10/03/10? whats the estimated time?? I know I have to do it... I have my ENDO appo tmow, I just cant wait! .
I read in some places depending on what medication I am on its 6 weeks as well for the LID.. does anyone knows??


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

This is individual and no time limit. Everyone is different. But they want a person to go pretty hypo first and that is individual issue.

Good luck tomorrow with Endo. You sound very anxious so I hope it goes well for you. I know you will let us know how it went.


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Most people wait about 6 weeks. I was not put on Synthroid and went Hypo in a week. Had the RAI 2 weeks after TT. Doc was planning on me waiting 6 weeks until I demanded they test my blood because I was just sitting on the floor crying and couldn't think enough to even get up and do anything about it. I was only on the LID for a week instead of two. Seems like everyone and every doc is very different. GOOD LUCK


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

GD Women said:


> This is individual and no time limit. Everyone is different. But they want a person to go pretty hypo first and that is individual issue.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow with Endo. You sound very anxious so I hope it goes well for you. I know you will let us know how it went.


Finally Monday! So I went to my ENDO today the thyrogen is sold out until nov 30ty so I have to wait then I have to wait to see when I will do the LID to do the RAI! Im soo exited im half way to end with my thyroid cancer journey..

He changed my synthroid from 137 to 150 hopefully works because I have nooo energy for anything! and I really want more energy. 
Thank you!glow


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thyrogen is really in demand and inventory very low especially in the states. Specifically in the United States, inventory levels may fluctuate until at least the end of November. Could that be the reason for the wait?

The 30th is almost here.

Be patient and be positive. You'll get there sooner or later.


----------

